# USACI Loud and clear Kansas city



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

This weekend. Anyone else here attending?


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like it has been cancelled and moved to 9/14 according to the schedule.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Where u see that? Sure you aren't thinking of outlaw Spl?


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

08/24/13 12:00 1 Cancelled-moved to 09-14-13 Kansas City KS 479-365-872 NS NS Loud and Clear - 5237 State Av - Kansas City -KS - 66102 

New listing on the schedule.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

That sucks! Thanks for heads up though


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

If I still lived in Overland Park I would probably to attend it whenever it will be


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

bigfastmike said:


> That sucks! Thanks for heads up though


You are welcome. I am hoping next year I will in Kansas City area for a couple of shows.


----------

